# Bottled gas



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

As bottled gas ( LPG ) seems to be the most used method of heating/cooking in Portugal, especially in rural areas, i am wondering do i need a safety certificate for the installation before entering into a contract with a supplier?
If so who supplies this certificate? are there qualified people like Corgi in the UK? or would the supplier inspect the premises and issue a certifcate before entering into a contract to supply the gas?
I am wary of contavening any byelaws and negating my house insurance if i do not comply.
Or am i worrying about nothing!


----------



## alexmac999 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Dennis, so far as I know the supplier checks that your instalation meets the current spec before connecting the cylinders. Regards Alex


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

alexmac999 said:


> Hello Dennis, so far as I know the supplier checks that your instalation meets the current spec before connecting the cylinders. Regards Alex


Thanks Alex, does he issue any sort of safety certificate for insurance purposes?
We had our gas boiler inspected here in the UK and i was told i had to fit a low placed vent in the cupboard where the boiler is and also to move the cylinders away from a drain ( LPG is heavier than air he explained,and could enter the drain )and to secure them from falling over before he would issue a certificate.
Regards.


----------



## alexmac999 (Nov 2, 2008)

I think that the fact you have gas delivered by a regulated gas supplier means that the instalation meets safety standards. i don't believe a certificate is issued. We didn't get a certificate and havn't been asked for one.
Regards
Alex


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

alexmac999 said:


> I think that the fact you have gas delivered by a regulated gas supplier means that the instalation meets safety standards. i don't believe a certificate is issued. We didn't get a certificate and havn't been asked for one.
> Regards
> Alex


Thanks Alex
I am moving to CP to enjoy my retirement, so i must remember to relaaax more and forget about such trivial things ( Iwill learn!)


----------



## scamperoo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Dennis you are right to worry, it can be complicated, if where you live has already been using bottled gas then you can relax as it will already have been certified (yes there are certificates and a "body" like corgi) you can choose where you buy your bottles. If where you live has a gas supply from a central tank and arrives at your property via a pipework sytem then all you would need to do is change the contract details over form the previous owner if you're buying the property or you just carry on paying the existing contract if you're renting. I would check how long the gas installation has been installed and to see the certificate they have to be ispected every 5 years.
If where you live or where you are going to be living is a new build then it's a different ball game, advise which it is if it's the latter let me know and l can advise.


----------

